# Is my Palomino turning Gray? I hope picture links work.



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

He was born almost completely white with just a slight (and I mean very slight hint of cream). He has through the months started to show more of a cream color. Not sure if he is turning more Palomino color or graying out. The sire is heterozygous gray (originally chestnut) and the dam is a Palomino Paint with some black points at knees, mane and tail (possibly buckskin?). Thanks in advance for posts!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380504702826834

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380491760183778

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380495850612466

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380460881489618

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380479387538946

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380442519608578

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380432644342882

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380425744284818

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380418011967874

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380384513626178


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Honestly hard for me to tell. The winter coat on most palominos is white or at least lighter than the base coat color, so you could just be seeing the winter coat. I think you need to wait till he sheds out completely in the spring before you can tell for sure. I have 3 very light palominos and they are pretty much a cream/white in the winter...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you have to wait until spring to see what color he is


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

If her sire is heterozygous gray you have a 50% chance of her graying out,  honestly right now I'd call her a light palomino


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

Right now it just looks palomino. But, you won't know until it sheds in the spring.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know grey is a dominant gene, but excuse me if I'm wrong. Since his sire is only heterogous, he might just not have got the gene. He only needed one, but got the short end of the stick.

Though if you ask me, he just looks like a palomino. I just highly doubt he is greying. If he was, he would have been a dark color at birth. Black, or almost black. Not palomino.

I've seen a few foals that were to turn grey when older. They almost looked roanish.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A horse that is gray is not born black or almost black unless the base boat is black. Grey foals ate usually born the "adult" version of whatever their basecoat is.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Then I was wrong, excuse it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

*Gray (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



Prevalence|
Changes in the...|
The genetics of...|
*Horse *coat colors...

*Gray* or *grey* is a coat color of *horses* characterized by progressive silvering of the colored hairs of the coat. Most *gray* *horses* have black skin and dark eyes; unlike ...
*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/Gray_(*horse*) - Cached


more results from en.wikipedia.org 

here is what I found


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

They will be born a darker color and then gradually turn grey. The color they are born depends on their base color. They can be born black, red, buckskin, palomino, cremello, etc. I have seen a cremello that carried a grey gene and he wasn't grey. He stayed a cremello, but was a rather funky colored cremello. More creamier colored than any normal cremello. Honestly, I just think your horse is a palomino that carries the sooty gene, explaining why his legs are darker than the rest of his body.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

He is still quite dark around his eyes, usually that's the first place to start greying, but not always.

A friend of mine had a palomino who turned gray, but he got very dark gray before he went white. Very strange! When I met him he had a very dark gray mane and tail, and dark dapples along his haunches and shoulders. He is now white.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is either his sire or dam grey?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CLaPorte - if you read the OP you would see that there is a 50% chance the horse in question is grey...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

HaHa. Since we are on the 2nd page and the post number is #11, I just glanced at it and it looked like #1.  HaHaHa.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like a really light palomino ........our girl goes white in the winter and then sheds out a very light yellow.

Super Nova


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

So he has gotten darker as the weeks roll by. It's so exciting to go out, take pictures and see the changes. I sprayed him down to get all of the dirt off and was so surprised to see how dark he has gotten. The last picture is of his upper coat. The upper coat seems to be turning more cream along with his face and the lower half, legs and belly, seems to be getting darker. The underside of his tail has gotten a little more black like his mommas (Buckskin Tobiano).

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700545773855935346
https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700546124321044530
https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700546436090938146
https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700547024973426962
https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700546960500280882
https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700546997212470530
https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/January222012#5700547129607052306


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like he is a grey.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do you have any pictures of him from last summer?


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

He looks like he's going grey to me. We owned a palomino filly many years ago that as a weanling, looked like a true golden palomino but as she got older (started around a year old) you could see grey hairs coming through her coat. By the time she was two, you could definitely tell she was going grey. Does your boy have one grey parent?

He's gorgeous either way!! Although a lot of people shy away from greys, I personally love them! If he does go grey, he will be a stunning rose grey since he's a palomino and as he gets older, he will turn lighter in colour, almost white (as all greys do).


----------

